# Can anyone help a kitten in Manchester?



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all, i've landed myself in a bit of a predicament and thought of the lovely people on here who might be able to help.

My friend found a stray kitten 10 days ago. We've checked round the local area for any missing adverts and taken the little chap (i _think_ ) to the vets to be scanned but he's not microchipped . As my friend had to go away he's temporarily staying at mine but i really can't keep him long term :crying:. I wish i could, he's gorgeous and so affectionate but i live in a tiny flat and already have Bagheera and Louie who are older and are really not keen on this new guest. I can't afford a kitten either and so i'm trying to be responsible and not let my heart rule my head!

We think he's about 9 weeks old but i'm happy to be corrected. He is so incredibly playful and has settled in so quickly, I'm a little bit in love :001_tt1:. If anyone can help out at all or knows anyone who wants a kitten please please get in touch. I'm going on holiday on Sunday which is an added complication but if anyone can help I can transport him wherever. He's not had his vaccinations but I could possibly get them done before he leaves.

Any takers for this bundle of fluff?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

ohhhh how gorgeous


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is very cute, hope he finds a great home soon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Certainly he looks as tho' he's settled quickly. Cute guy!


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good on you and your friend for taking him on. 

I've managed to find homes for strays by advertising at a local vets and also in the local papers.

Hope you find him a good home soon.

Edit: Forgot I also found a great home for a five month old kitten by advertising in the local pet shop.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Just wanted to update this thread and say little Mowgli has found a home . He's living with one of my close friends and her other cat now (who's taken over as mummy to him which i think is just super cute). Plus i'll still get to visit him . Thanks for all who helped out x


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm glad he's found a good home and great news he's being mothered by the older cat.


----------

